# Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

Da im Wettangelthread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668), in dem es ja um die 2013 und 2014 vom DAFV durchgeführten und wohl dem Erlass des BMF widersprechenden Wettangeln national und international geht, immer wieder Diskussionen aufkommen, was man tun könne, um ohne Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit auch in Deutschland weiterhin für Vereine Angelveranstaltungen mit Wertung möglich zu machen, hier dazu ein neuer Thread, in dem das diskutiert werden kann. 


Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September 
*Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?​*
*Zustand jetzt*
Es gibt die Regeln der CIPS, die klar vorschreiben, wie internationale Wettangel(meisterschafte)n durchzuführen sind.

Vom markieren und auslosen der Plätze, über bestimmte Angelmethoden, Montagen und Köder, dem aufstellen der Mannschaften, vom Training bis hin zur Wertung der Fische und dem Verbot, Fische zu töten, ist da alles geregelt.

Mit dem Erlass des BMF an die FA/Bundesländer, der seit den frühen 90er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts gilt, muss man klar  auf die Frage in der Überschrift sagen:
*Nein.*
In Deutschland sind für gemeinnützige Vereine Angeln nach den Regeln der CIPS zur Zeit nicht möglich..

*Nun taucht das Problem auf:*
Viele (gemeinnützige) Vereine veranstalten Gemeinschafts-, Hege- , Königs- und Traditionsangeln, die gar nichts mit der CIPS oder internationalen Angeln und der Quali/Sichtung/Training für diese internationalen Veranstaltungen zu tun haben.

Dennoch verstossen viele dieser Angeln (Mannschaften, Plätze markieren/auslosen, Setzkescher, kein Töten der Fische etc.) gegen den Erlass des BMF, der eben genau das alles gerade für gemeinnützige Vereine verbietet.

Teilweise werden auch klassische Wettangeln der Vereine einfach als Gemeinschafts- oder Hegeangeln bezeichnet, wie ja schon im Erlass zu lesen ist.

Vom möglichen Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit sind da jedoch nur die jeweils veranstaltenden Vereine betroffen.

Während bei internationalen Veranstaltung der CIPS mit deutschen Mannschaften und den dazu notwendigen Qualis/Sichtungen/Training sowie Bezahlung der Mitgliedsbeiträge und Anmeldung durch den DAFV immer alle Landesverbände und deren Vereine davon bedroht sind, bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des Bundesverbandes auch ihre eigene zu verlieren.

Für ein paar internationale Veranstaltungen und ein paar Dutzend Spitzensportler wird also vom DAFV die Gemeinnützigkeit der gesamten organisierten Angelfischerei riskiert.

Und dadurch geraten dann die Veranstaltungen der Vereine auch wieder ins Visier der Finanzbehörden.

*Auswege?*
Sind schwierig,aber möglich.
Natürlich aber nur dann, wenn der DAFV zuerst mal seine Hausaufgaben macht und mit den Finanzbehörden alles um die Veranstaltungen 2013 und 2014 klärt.

Dann kann man die nächsten Schritte angehen.


*Internationale Veranstaltungen, Qualis, Sichtungen, Training*
Als erstes muss die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft des DAFV aufgegeben werden, da Sinn und Zweck der CIPS fast ausschliesslich das organisieren internationaler Wettkämpfe im Angeln in verschiedensten Disziplinen ist und dies somit nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV in Übereinstimmung zu bringen ist.

Ein nicht gemeinnütziger Verein/Verband (oder mehrere für die verschiedenen Sparten), der nicht im DAFV wäre, könnte dann in Deutschland diese CIPS-Mitgliedschaft(en) übernehmen.

Und Regularien erarbeiten, wie sie an den internationalen Wettangeln teilnehmen können. 

Teilweise würde das wohl mit Qualis/Training etc. in Deutschland gehen (je nach Landesfischereigesetz), teilweise wird man das wohl aber ins benachbarte Ausland ausgliedern müssen.

Damit würde dann der DAFV nicht mehr vom Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit bedroht sein und damit vor allem auch nicht nachfolgend die Landesverbände und deren Vereine.

*Vereine, Gemeinschafts-, Hege-, Traditionsangeln etc.*
Für die im DAFV organisierten gemeinnützigen Landesverbände und Vereine besteht nun natürlich immer noch das Problem weiter, dass der Erlass gilt und daher die vielerorts veranstalteten Angeln (s.o.) weiterhin zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit führen können.

Dies ist nur zu ändern unter verschiedenen möglichen Voraussetzungen:

*1.:*
Herausnahme vom Angeln aus dem Tierschutzgesetz analog z. B. der englischen Regelungen. Damit wäre auch der sich auf das TSG beziehende Erlass nicht mehr notwendig und könnte in Verhandlungen dann relativ einfach gekippt werden.

Unwahrscheinlich beim augenblicklichen gesellschaftlichen Mainstream.

*2.:*
Erweiterung der bisher in der Rechtsprechung sanktionsfrei stellenden Punkte Verwertung und Hege bezüglich der Strafbarkeit bei Verstössen gegen das TSG. 
Man müsste dazu also die ökologischen, ökonomischen, sozialen, kulturellen und traditionellen Vorteile in Lobbyarbeit so weit herausstellen, dass diese zusätzlich als sanktionsfrei stellende Gründe in der Rechtsprechung anerkannt werden.

Dadurch könnte der rein auf Verwertung und reduzierender Hege beruhende Erlass dann gekippt oder erweitert werden.

Schwierig, mit kompetenter Lobbyarbeit aber möglich.
Durch Aufgabe der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft auch leichter vermittelbar.

*3.:*
Erweiterung des Hegebegriffes

Man müsste zuerst einmal mit dem BMF Kontakt aufnehmen und nachfragen, ob sie unter derzeitigen Bedingungen bereit wären, den Erlass heutigen Gegebenheiten und Bedingungen anzupassen.

Viele der damaligen Bedingungen wurden ja vom VDSF rein zur Schwächung des DAV eingebracht und nicht aus Tierschutzgründen.

Dazu müsste man gegen die Tierschützer auch die Kooperation mit Naturschützern suchen. 

Um klar zu machen, dass z. B. die Markierung/Auslosung von Plätzen auch gerade dazu dienen kann, bei gemeinschaftlichen Angeln Uferbereiche zu schonen.

Das Gleiche gilt für die Erhebung von Beständen und die Beurteilung deren Qualität. 

Angeln werden sowieso stattfinden, die kann man dann auch nutzen, um Bestände über die Jahre hinweg zu beobachten und der Wissenschaft bzw. Gewässerwarten und Biologen der Verbände Daten zu liefern.

Das umsetzen von gefangenen Fischen müsste, im Rahmen der Landesfischereigesetze, dann genauso möglich sein wie das zurücksetzen.

Da eh Daten aufgenommen werden (müssen), spielt die Auswertung dieser Daten zur Erfolgsermittlung der Angler dann auch keine weitere tierschutzrechtliche Relevanz mehr und könnte daher durchgeführt werden.

Dies müsste dann mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder wie beim ersten Erlass auch abgesprochen werden und dann dem BMF vorgelegt werden.

Schwierig, mit kompetenter Lobbyarbeit aber möglich.
Durch Aufgabe der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft auch leichter vermittelbar.

*4.:*
Weitermachen wie bisher und hoffen, dass alles gut geht....

Tricksen, tarnen, täuschen, mauscheln, umdeuten von Begriffen (Quali zu Sichtung etc., Tandem statt Mannschaft, umsetzen wäre Verwertung) wird nicht dauerhaft davor schützen, dass in den Finanzbehörden das ganz anders, nach dem Wortlaut des Erlasses,  gesehen wird.

Komplett irre also....................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## racoon (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Thomas - könntest Du bitte den Erlass des BMF aus den 90er Jahren mal verlinken ? Würde ich mir gerne mal durchlesen. Ich kann mir nämlich so gar nicht vorstellen, dass sich die Finanzbehörde(n) mit Regelungen der CIPS beschäftigt, um die Gemeinnützigkeit eines Vereines zu beurteilen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Haben wir schon zigmal verlinkt, hier nochmal:
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm

Nein, die Finanzbehörden werden sich kaum mit der CIPS beschäftigen - aber mit nach (oder angelehnt an) den CIPS-Regeln und daher der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechenden Veranstaltungen gemeinnütziger Vereine wie des DAFV, diverser LV und vieler Vereine in Deutschland, die eben dem Erlass des BMF widersprechen..

Habe das ja genau beschrieben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nun taucht das Problem auf:*
> Viele (gemeinnützige) Vereine veranstalten Gemeinschafts-, Hege- , Königs- und Traditionsangeln, *die gar nichts mit der CIPS* oder internationalen Angeln und der Quali/Sichtung/Training für diese internationalen Veranstaltungen *zu tun haben*.
> 
> *Dennoch verstossen viele dieser Angeln* (Mannschaften, Plätze markieren/auslosen, Setzkescher, kein Töten der Fische etc.) *gegen den Erlass des BMF*, der eben genau das alles gerade für gemeinnützige Vereine verbietet.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Hallo miteinander

Wenn man über Lobbyarbeit und Angeln nachdenkt, dann muss man m.E. immer vor Augen haben, dass wir Angler uns die Erlaubnis, überhaupt zu angeln - und wenn ja, unterwelchen Bedingungen - nicht selbst erteilen. Die Erlaubnis Angeln zu dürfen erhalten wir immer von der nichtangelnden Mehrheit der Gesellschaft (vertreten durch Abgeordnete und andere Entscheidungsträger). So lange der gesellschaftspolitische Wille da ist uns angeln zu lassen ist der Rest reines Vollzugsproblem und wird von der Ministerialbürokratie entsprechend den politischen Vorgaben abgearbeitet.

Und es ist völlig egal wie gerade die aktuelle Weisungslage von irgend welchen Ministerien ist und ob die Vereine nun gemeinnützig sind oder nicht. Wenn es gesellschaftspolitisch gewollt oder eben nicht gewollt ist, dass man (Wett-) Angeln darf, dann wird es entsprechende gesetzliche Regelungen geben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## daci7 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Obwohl ich nicht sehe was an Wettkampffischen nach den "CIPS" Regeln so erwünschenswert sein soll - der ganze Weg nach dem immer geschrien wird ist mMn so falsch wie er nur sein kann.
Statt nach einer stärkeren Lobby zu rufen sollte man eine stärkere Entflechtung von Wirtschaft und Politik, also eine Bekämpfung des Lobbyismus in D fordern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



> Statt nach einer stärkeren Lobby zu rufen sollte man eine stärkere Entflechtung von Wirtschaft und Politik, also eine Bekämpfung des Lobbyismus in D fordern


Hier gehts definitiv NICHT um allgemeine Politik (Lobbyarbeit ja oder nein. Bei nein kann man sich eh jeden Verband sparen)..
Danke.



> Obwohl ich nicht sehe was an Wettkampffischen nach den "CIPS" Regeln so erwünschenswert sein soll


Daher habe ich den Unterschied gemacht zu den Angeln der Vereine, die unter den momentanen Bedingungen eben auch nicht ihre ganzen Veranstaltungen mit Wertungen durchführen können und dafür plädiert, dass der DAFV als erstes mal die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft aufgibt. Und dann tätig wird, um seinen Vereinen ihre Gemeinschaftsangeln wieder sinnvoll möglich zu machen.

Ich habe das nicht beurteilt, sondern den möglichen Weg dazu aufgezeigt, wie man Vereinen ihre Angeln weiter ermöglichen könnte ..


----------



## Sharpo (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Einen Haken gibt es noch.

Diese Veranstaltungen dürften nicht an Verbandsgewaesser statt finden.
Auch die Ausrichtung an  Vereinsgewaesser wuerde/ koennte den   Verlust der Gemeinnuetzigkeit des Vereins bedeuten welches das Gewaesser zur Verfügung stellt.
Thema Foerderung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Nur dann, wenn es um CIPS-Veranstaltungen geht, nachdem der DAFV seine Mitgliedschaft da aufgegeben hat unter jetzigen Bedingungen/Erlass. 
Bei Berufsfischern (Silo z. B. meines Wissens), wäre das wiederum problemlos möglich. Da weder die noch ein CIPS-Verein dann ja gemeinnützig wären.

Das alles betrifft ja aber nur internationale Angeln und deren Qualis/Sichtungen etc..

Und hat nichts mit den Vereinsveranstaltungen zu tun, für deren "Sicherheit" der DAFV zu aller erst mal sorgen müsste und was letztlich für organisierte Angelfischer das viel drängendere Problem ist.

Daher sag ich ja:
Weg mit der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft..


PS:
Isses nicht peinlichst, dass die Verbandler sowas nicht nur nicht erkennen, sondern dann auch nicht nach vernünftigen Lösungswegen suchen oder selber auf sowas kommen?

Was treiben die eigentlich den ganzen Tag in Ehren- und Hauptamt für die von den organisierten Angelfischern abgezockte Kohle??

Ausser ihren bescheuerten neuen, internen Leitlinien, die niemand was bringen, niemand bei den Finanzbehörden interessieren und höchstens aller noch schlimmer machen, haben die ja nix hingekriegt..


----------



## Sharpo (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Zum politisch und gesellschaftlich gewollt...

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es in den 80iger  ein gesellschaftlicher Aufschrei gegen Wettfischen gab.

Aber wenn man 40 Jahre keine Lobbyarbeit betreibt muss man sich nicht wunder wenn man keine Schnitte gegen Natur-u. Tierschutzverbaende hat.
Die Prominenz rennt lieber zu Peta, nabu u. Co.
Die bringt Schlagzeilen.

waehrend viele vereine des tierschutzes und naturschutzes profistrukturen entwickelt haben, haengt der  dafv etc. noch im mittelalter


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Richtig - siehe oben. 
Es gibt auch heute Wege, wenn man nur wollte...


----------



## Knispel (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum politisch und gesellschaftlich gewollt...
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es in den 80iger  ein gesellschaftlicher Aufschrei gegen Wettfischen gab.
> 
> ...



Das macht doch jetzt der DSAV und ich finde das sehr lobenswert. Auch die Sache mit dem Finanzamt haben die doch m.E. geregelt und ihre Gemeinnützigkeit trotz Wettfischen im In - und Ausland erhalten ....
@Sharpo - ich würde auch zum NABU rennen - was soll ich bei den Anglern ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



> Auch die Sache mit dem Finanzamt haben die doch m.E. geregelt und ihre Gemeinnützigkeit trotz Wettfischen im In - und Ausland erhalten ....


Die vorläufige nach vorgelegter Satzung ohne Überprüfung der tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung.

Nochmal:
Gemeinnützigkeit und Wettangeln geht nach jetzigen Regeln nicht.

Man kanns zwar versuchen, wie bei Rot über die Ampel fahren.

Wird man erwischt, ist dann Schluss mit lustig..

DSAV ist wie der DAFV nicht die Lösung, sondern Teil des Problems.


----------



## Sharpo (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Mein Beitrag war an FischeramInn gerichtet.

Meines erachtens  bekommt der  Verband gehoer welcher am lautesten schreit...und dies ueber jahre.
Und dies waren nie die angelverbaende. Ganz im Gegenteil. 
Schnauze halten es koennte schlimmer kommen war und ist deren devise


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Und?
Wie es nicht geht, hat VDSF, DAV und DAFV doch schon über Jahrzehnte bewiesen - hier ist aber das Thema, wie es gehen könnte.


----------



## racoon (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Gemeinnützigkeit und Wettangeln geht nach jetzigen Regeln nicht.


 
Klar geht das, sogar ohne größere Probleme.

Um es mal ganz einfach zu sagen - ohne auf die dahinterstehende Problematik einzugehen:

Ein Standard - Verein hat zwei Teile, einen wirtschaftlichen und einen gemeinnützigen Teil. Oberster Grundsatz ist hier (innerhalb gewisser Höchstgrenzen), dass der wirtschaftliche Teil den gemeinnützigen Teil nicht überwiegen darf.

Wenn ein Verein ein (oder mehrere) Fischereiveranstaltungen durchführt, dann 'belastet' dies den wirtschaftlichen Teil. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob die Fischen nach CIPS oder nach anderen Kriterien durchgeführt werden. Wichtig ist allerdings, dass diese öffentlichen Fischen NICHT die gemeinnützigen (vereinsinternen) Fischen überschreiten. 

Wenn ein Verein beispielsweise Anangeln, Königsfischen und Abangeln durchführt (ausschließlich für Vereinsmitglieder) und im Gegenzug ein öffentliches Angeln im Rahmen eines Fischerfestes nach internationalem Reglement, dann gibt dies keinerlei Probleme mit der Gemeinnützigkeit (im normalen Rahmen).

Anders sieht es allerdings aus, wenn ein gemn. Verein ein Qualifischen für irgendwas ausführt, sprich sich die Platzierten für weiterführende Fischen qualifizieren. Es ist mir allerdings kein Angelverein bekannt, der derartige Fischen durchführt, diese finden unter dem Mantel des jeweiligen Verbandes statt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Der gemeinnützige Teil (der im Normalfall die Gewässer hat) darf dann aber diese Gewässer nicht dem wirtschaftlichen Teil zur Verfügung stellen wegen des Erlasses BMF.

Auch nur eine nicht haltbare Mauschelei.



> Es ist mir allerdings kein Angelverein bekannt, der derartige Fischen durchführt, diese finden unter dem Mantel des jeweiligen Verbandes statt.


Ein Verband ist zunächst auch nur ein Verein - wenn gemeinnützig, gfeht sowas halt nicht.
Bzw. wegen der Ausschliesslichkeit und der tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung laufen bei Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit dann die Mitgliedsvereine ebenfalls die Gefahr, deswegen die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt zu bekommen.

Es hängt nun mal an dem Erlass - nicht an möglichen Tricksereien.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit dem Erlass des BMF an die FA/Bundesländer, der seit den frühen 90er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts gilt, muss man klar  auf die Frage in der Überschrift sagen:
> *Nein.*
> In Deutschland sind für gemeinnützige Vereine Angeln nach den Regeln der CIPS zur Zeit nicht möglich..




*Also liegt der Fehler doch klar beim BMF!

Wertungsangeln jeglicher Art haben doch Gemeinnutzen  - und zwar mehr als jede Form des Einzelangelns!
Denn sie dienen einer großen Anzahl interessierter Personen - nämlich der großen Gemeinschaft der Wettbewerbsangler und all ihrer Fans und sonstwie Involvierten(Sponsoren, Ausrichter, Trainer, Medien etc. pp. blabla...)*

Siehe Duden:*
Geimeinnutzen - Nutzen, der einer Gemeinschaft zugutekommt*
*
Also ganz klar eine falsche Interpretation des Gemeinnutzens durch das BMF !!!!:m*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Jepp, initiiert durch den VDSF/DAFV, die das nun wieder beheben sollten.

Siehe Eingangsposting.

Da es eben nicht um die Gemeinschaft der Wettangler geht bei Gemeinnützigkeit, sondern um die Gemeinschaft der Steuerzahler.

Und dabei dann für Steuererleichterungen (= Gemeinnützigkeit) auch besondere Massstäbe angelegt werden..


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es eben nicht um die Gemeinschaft der Wettangler geht bei Gemeinnützigkeit, sondern um die Gemeinschaft der Steuerzahler.



Wo steht das und was hat dann die "Gemeinschaft der Steuerzahler" von Hundesportvereinen(inkl. Auststellungswettbewerben) und Pferdesportvereinen(inkl. Wettbewerben, Wettrennen) usw. usf. ???
Oder haben die für Wettkämpfe einen nicht gemeinnützigen extra Verband?
In die Richtung sollte man mal nachforschen(wie wärs Thomas?).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

In der Abgabenordnung steht das, dem "Grundgesetz" der Finanzbehörden, wo das alles geregelt ist.

Lies nochmal den Erlass durch, dann wird Dir das auch klar. Gemeinnützigkeit können Angelvereine erhalten für Landschaftspflege, Jugendarbeit etc. aber explizit nicht für Angeln/Angelveranstaltungen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Ist denn eigentlich ein Fall bekannt, wo die Gemeinnützigkeit auf Basis der BMF-Schreiben aberkannt wurde?

Thomas, Dir ist aber schon klar, dass man eine andere Rechtsauffassung haben kann. Und BMF-Schreiben binden auch kein Gericht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Ja, ist bekannt, in Bayern.
Hat auch schon ein Boardie hier drüber berichtet.

Es geht zudem nicht um Gerichte, sondern um Finanzämter.

Weil die über Gemeinnützigkeit (weils da um Steuererleichterung geht, nicht um Straftaten) entscheiden und eben nicht Gerichte.

Und noch dazu im Finanzrecht die Beweislast umgekehrt ist - es muss nicht Dir die Schuld bewiesen werden, Du musst Deine Uschuld beweisen - dass Du also keine Mannschaften am Start hattest, keine Setzkescher verwendet, keine Plätze markiert etc...

Hatten wir in früheren Threads aber alles schon ausgeführt..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, ist bekannt, in Bayern.
> Hat auch schon ein Boardie hier drüber berichtet.



Naja, in Anbetracht angelerischer Praxis allerorten scheint das dann ja nicht gerade ein flächengreifendes Problem zu sein...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht zudem nicht um Gerichte, sondern um Finanzämter.
> 
> Weil die über Gemeinnützigkeit (weils da um Steuererleichterung geht, nicht um Straftaten) entscheiden und eben nicht Gerichte.
> 
> ...



Ja, und man könnte eben die eigene Rechtsauffassung gerichtlich durchsetzen, gerade weil es sich "nur" um eine Verwaltungsanweisung handelt.


----------



## racoon (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gemeinnützigkeit können Angelvereine erhalten für Landschaftspflege, Jugendarbeit etc. aber explizit nicht für Angeln/Angelveranstaltungen.


 
Das ist bedingt zutreffend. Wenn ein Verein *ausschließlich *Angelveranstaltungen durchführen möchte und sonst keinerlei weitere Betätigungsfelder hat, ist die Gemeinnützigkeit zu versagen. Das liegt daran, dass diese Tätigkeit eben nicht förderungswürdig ist. Wobei das Ganze meiner Meinung nach grenzwertig ist und im Falle einer Klage gegen die Aberkennung gute Chancen bestehen, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten. Streitpunkt dürfte dann nämlich die Frage sein :

Ist Angeln Sport oder nicht ?

Die Förderung des Sportes ist nämlich gemeinnützig. Hier dürfte dann allerdings das TSG greifen, in dem sinngemäß steht, dass Tiere keine Sportgeräte sind.

Wenn der Verein dann vorbringt, dass er sportliche Fischen nach dem international geltenden Regelwerk der CIPS durchführt, dürfte genau da ein gutes Argument sein.


----------



## gründler (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Der VDSF hat das damals alles in die wege geleitet mit dem BMF usw usw usw.....warum sollten die Herren jetzt daran inter.sein dieses wieder ändern zu lassen??? 

Gemeinschaftsfischen werden auf lange Sicht verschwinden,und stirbt erstmal die Gemeinschaft stirbt auch der rest langsam,was ja die letzten Jahre schon zu beobachten ist.

Es werden von jahr zu jahr weniger Ausschreibungen und mehr und mehr Vereine machen keine Veranstaltungen mehr.






Heute sind es die blöden Stipper und C&R'ler und Tröphäenfischer...morgen ist es deine Angelart.

|wavey:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



gründler schrieb:


> Heute sind es die blöden Stipper und C&R'ler und Tröphäenfischer...morgen ist es deine Angelart.



jaja, blablabla...


----------



## gründler (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> jaja, blablabla...


 
Wir werden ja sehen......


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

ich bin da ganz bei gründler...... die Randgruppen, welche wirkliche "Events" abhalten werden die ersten sein..... nur ne Frage der Zeit wann der Rest drann glauben muss...


Gabs da nicht schonmal was, dass man eine Gruppe aus Anglern anmelden sollte, da der Verdacht eines Gruppenangeln entstehen würde? War 2012 oder? (sorry for off-topic).


Bei uns ist es eig schon, dass wir aus div. Gründen unsere Vereinsangeln nicht für jedermann Zuschauer öffentlich machen. Das Gelände ist bei uns eingezäunt und von außen nicht gut einsehbar... um z.B.: Aufnahmen zu machen, muss man durch den Vordereingang....


----------



## racoon (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



gründler schrieb:


> Heute sind es die blöden Stipper und C&R'ler und Tröphäenfischer...morgen ist es deine Angelart.
> 
> |wavey:


 
Zustimmung !

Aber: Die blöden Stipper hat es schon erwischt. Man denke nur an die großen Fischen der 80er und 90er. Dann kam das Verbot der Wettfischerei, die Fischen wurden zu Hegefischen. Gefolgt vom Setzkescherverbot. Viele Vereine haben dann die Fischen eingestellt, da keinerlei Abnehmer mehr für zentnerweise Weißfische mehr vorhanden waren. Inzwischen gibt es selbst im bisher sehr liberalen Saarland kaum noch offene Fischen.

Inzwischen hat man sich auf die Carp-Hantas eingeschossen, wie mehrere Anklagen zeigen.

Als nächstes werden die Raubfischangler dran sein, die ausschließlich zurücksetzen. Und wenn es dann auch hier ruhiger wird, dann werden die Angler angeklagt, die Ihre Fische fangen und mitnehmen.

Eine Gemeinschaft wird es dann in Vereinen nur noch beim Skat-Turnier geben und bei den Grillabenden. Als Folge daraus wird es dann keine gemeinnützigen Angelvereine mehr geben, da die Förderung der Jugend und des Naturschutzes weit in den Hintergrund rückt : Jugendliche wollen kein Skat spielen oder mit 'Alten' grillen, Naturschutz wird nicht mehr betrieben, da Gewässerpflege und -besatz nicht mehr notwendig ist, angelt ja keiner mehr.


----------



## gründler (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Ja mir brauch hier keiner was dazu erzählen.

Damals hatte ich 150 Anmeldungen und muste 10 Mannschaften leider absagen aus Platzmangel,heute kommen noch ganze 20-30 Leute.

Durch meine nähe zu Politikern und anderen höheren in Amt stehenden weiß ich was ich in gesprächen so höre und das sieht auf Jahre nicht so gut aus für's Jagdliche /Angeln... und "Nahrungsangeln" wird uns noch ...ach lassen wir das.

Aber wir haben ja nen starken Verband der macht das schon irgendwie.....so wie die letzten 35J. auch.

Bin wieder raus.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Hallo gründler
Hallo miteinander




gründler schrieb:


> Durch meine nähe zu Politikern und anderen höheren in Amt stehenden weiß ich was ich in gesprächen so höre



Genau an diesem Punkt ist anzusetzen >>> was die Entscheidungsträger meinen.

Wie sagen die Politiker immer so schön unisono: "Prozesse der Veränderung beginnen bei der Betrachtung der Wirklichkeit".

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ja, und man könnte eben die eigene Rechtsauffassung gerichtlich durchsetzen, gerade weil es sich "nur" um eine Verwaltungsanweisung handelt.



Vor Finanzgerichten, wie gesagt:
Beweislast umgekehrt...

Den nicht zahlenden Verbänden würde ja schon eine Bestätigung des BMF reichen, dass die vom DAFV durchgeführten Veranstaltungen nicht der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechen - warum machen die das nicht einfach, wenns doch alles kein Problem ist??

Und warum versuchen die Verbände nicht einfach das Problem mit dem BMF und den FA anzugehen?

Wie das im Sinne der Angler gehen könnte, die auch Wertungsangeln wollen (ohne Wertung), habe ich aufgeführt.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Man kann auch weiter die Augen verschliessen und versuchen weiter zu mauscheln und zu tricksen......

Noch ist die Anweisung schlicht in Kraft um muss umgesetzt werden, was bei allen Nachfragen bei Finanzhörden auch genauso bestätigt wird.


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

welche Finanzbehörde haste dazu gefragt?
 Gruß A:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Finanzämter, Landesfinanzdirektionen (diverse), Landesfinanzministerien.


----------



## Brotfisch (12. August 2014)

*Gemeinnützigkeit des sog. Wettangelns*

Man werfe mal einen Blick in den § 52 AO. Dann fragen wir uns mal, unter welchem der in Absatz 2 S. 1 genannten förderungswürdigen Zwecke das Wettangeln fallen soll. Sport (Nr. 21) scheidet aus, das dürfte auch unter Anhängern der Bezeichnung Sportangler heute unstreitig sein. Käme realistischerweise allenfalls noch "Brauchtum" (Nr. 23) in Betracht, was allerdings in der AO recht eng im Sinne hergebrachter Bräuche verstanden wird, worunter Wettangeln kaum realistisch zu fassen ist.
Bliebe nur noch der Weg der Anerkennung im behördlichen Beurteilungsspielraum (S. 2), wenn durch das Wettangeln die Allgemeinheit selbstlos gefördert würde, also ein Mehrwert entsteht für potentiell jedermann, jedenfalls einen Personenkreis, der erheblich über die Teilnehmenden selbst hinausgehen muss. Der reine Vereinszusammenhalt ist hier kein ausreichendes Argument.
Unter letzteres kann man Hegefischen packen, wenn man es nicht bereits unter Förderung des Naturschutzes (§ 52 Abs. 2 S. 1 Nr. 8 AO) in die Gemeinnützigkeit bekommt.

Soweit erst einmal die objektive Gesetzeslage. Daraus ergibt sich, dass bereits aus Gründen des geltenden allgemeinen Steuerrechts eine Anerkennung des Wettangelns - unabhängig von der Definition des Begriffes - als gemeinnützig nahezu ausgeschlossen ist. Mir sind auch keine Argumente bekannt, die einen gesellschaftlichen Mehrwert durch Wettangeln begründen würden. Vergleiche mit anerkannten Aktivitäten, die man selbst für nutzlos erachtet, helfen da steuerrechtlich auch nicht weiter.
Hinzu kommt ein weiterer Aspekt. Als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden kann nur ein Zweck, der nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstößt. Das Wettangeln, wenigstens bestimmte Ausformungen davon, verstoßen jedoch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz in seiner heute überwiegend vertretenen  Auslegung. Solange das so ist, erscheint in der rechtlichen Betrachtung weder eine Ausnahmeanerkennung nach § 52 Abs. 2 S. 2 AO wahrscheinlich, noch die Aufnahme eines umfassenden Begriffs des Angelns in den Katalog von Satz 1.

*Wettangeln und Tierschutz*
Teilweise wird vertreten, das Angeln vom rechtlichen Tierschutz auszunehmen; hiervon wären dann alle Formen des Angelns erfasst, sofern nicht eine Beschränkung auf fischweidgerechtes Angeln oder Angeln im Rahmen der guten fachlichen Praxis erfolgt. Die erstgenannte Forderung ist jedoch gesellschaftlich nicht mehrheitsfähig und wird es auch nicht wieder. Diese Debatte soll hier jedoch nicht geführt werden. Käme man jedoch zu einer Privilegierung der guten fachlichen Praxis der Angelns im Tierschutzrecht, so wäre zu prüfen, ob von dieser gfP auch Wettangeln umfasst sein können und wenn ja, unter welchen Bedingungen. Es würde sicher, wie in der individuellen Angelei, Ausübungsregeln für das Wettangeln geben. Aber selbst wenn man eine Einbeziehung des Wettangelns in die gfP und dessen Sonderstellung im Tierschutz erreichte, wäre damit noch nicht die Anerkennung als gemeinnützig verknüpft.

*Begriff des Wettangelns*
Bei der Anwendung sowohl des Steuer- als auch des Tierschutzrechtes auf "Wettangelns" ist es unerlässlich, den Begriff des Wettangelns zu definieren. In dieser Definition müssen alle Merkmale enthalten und möglichst klar beschrieben sein, die das "schädliche" Wettangeln von anerkennungsfähigen Ausübungsformen der Angelei, insbesondere von Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischen unterscheidet. Ansonsten kommt es zu Beurteilungsfehlern und Fehlentscheidungen der Behörden. Insbesondere könnten Vereine, die Hegefischen betreiben, aufgrund solcher Fehlentscheidungen die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren bzw. gezwungen sein, diese mit gerichtlicher Hilfe zurückzuerkämpfen. Es besteht in diesem Bereich, wie in anderen auch, ein hohes Interesse an einer einheitlichen Rechtsanwendung, ohne die es auch keine Rechtssicherheit gibt. Die Aktivitäten des VDSF in den 90er Jahren haben ihren Ausgangspunkt zunächst darin, dass es insbesondere zwischen den neuen und den alten Bundesländern zu erheblichen Unterschieden in der Rechtsanwendung bei der Beurteilung von Angelveranstaltungen gekommen war. So fand beispielsweise in Brandenburg ein internationales Wettangeln sogar unter der Schirmherrschaft des damaligen Ministerpräsidenten statt, ohne dass Finanz- oder Tierschutzbehörden eingeschritten wären. Aus dieser, rechtlich wohl nicht haltbaren, Vorgehensweise lässt sich allerdings kein Anspruch ableiten, dass dieses im Westen auch so sein müsste (Keine Gleichbehandlung im Unrecht). 
*
Verband und Wettangeln*
Es dürfte unstreitig sein, dass es zu den Aufgaben der Interessenvertretung gehört, bei der Thematik Gemeinschaftsangeln Rechtssicherheit und gleichförmige Rechtsanwendung anzustreben und darauf hinzuwirken. Ich will an dieser Stelle das damalige Agieren des VDSF nicht beurteilen (aus Zeitmangel). Klar dürfte jedoch sein, dass der VDSF damals von seinen ideologischen Grundvorstellungen ausgegangen sein dürfte. Diese wichen und weichen erheblich von den Vorstellungen des DAV ab, dessen Mitglieder bekanntlich überwiegend nicht im Geltungsbereich der Abgabenordnung sozialisiert wurden.
Zwar gelten die damaligen Rechtsgrundlagen nunmehr auch im Gebiet des ehemaligen DAV. Der DAFV muss jedoch bei seinen heutigen Aktivitäten auf diesem Feld auch die Interessen der ehemaligen DAV-Mitglieder angemessen berücksichtigen. Das bedeutet für den Bereich der untergesetzlichen Möglichkeiten, stärker als bisher auf eine einschränkende Interpretation des Begriffes "Wettangeln" zu drängen. Diese Zielsetzung wäre sogar vorrangig zu verfolgen, da gesetzliche Änderungen sowohl der Abgabenordnung, als auch des Tierschutzgesetzes sehr komplex wären und nur eine geringe Realisierungswahrscheinlichkeit hätten.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Finanzämter, Landesfinanzdirektionen (diverse), Landesfinanzministerien..



Wie? Und nicht die Bundesmonopolverwaltung für Branntwein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



> Diese Zielsetzung wäre sogar vorrangig zu verfolgen, da gesetzliche Änderungen sowohl der Abgabenordnung, als auch des Tierschutzgesetzes sehr komplex wären und nur eine geringe Realisierungswahrscheinlichkeit hätten.


Eben, nichts anderes hab ich ja geschrieben, nicht Gesetze ändern, sondern die Interpretation des Erlasses mittels guter, argumentativer Lobbyarbeit, bzw. den Erlass entsprechend erweitern..

Da geht bei mir auch nicht um Wettangeln (siehe als Voraussetzung  meiner Vorschläge die Ausgliederung CIPS), sondern um Wertungsangeln der Vereine (Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Traditions- Königsangeln etc.), bei denen auch gewertet werden können sollte.

Leider müsste das ja der DAFV machen und in Angriff nehmen................



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Vereine, Gemeinschafts-, Hege-, Traditionsangeln etc.*
> Für die im DAFV organisierten gemeinnützigen Landesverbände und Vereine besteht nun natürlich immer noch das Problem weiter, dass der Erlass gilt und daher die vielerorts veranstalteten Angeln (s.o.) weiterhin zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit führen können.
> 
> Dies ist nur zu ändern unter verschiedenen möglichen Voraussetzungen:
> ...





			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> So fand beispielsweise in Brandenburg ein internationales Wettangeln sogar unter der Schirmherrschaft des damaligen Ministerpräsidenten statt, ohne dass Finanz- oder Tierschutzbehörden eingeschritten wären.* Aus dieser, rechtlich wohl nicht haltbaren, Vorgehensweise *lässt sich allerdings kein Anspruch ableiten, dass dieses im Westen auch so sein müsste (*Keine Gleichbehandlung im Unrecht*).



Manche werdens früher begreifen, manche später, und der DAFV wahrscheinlich zu spät........

Aber auch Dir als Dr. der Juristerei werden die nicht glauben wollen, die halt gerne einfach weitermauscheln wollen...


----------



## Brotfisch (13. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Ich wollte mit dem Beitrag Deinen Ausführungen auch gar nicht widersprechen.
Ob man damit etwas anfängt oder es lässt, das müssen die im Präsidium entscheiden. Dahinter steht ja auf jeden Fall eine inhaltliche Kontroverse über die Ausrichtung, die vielleicht nicht organisiert geführt, aber zumindest offensichtlich zu Tage tritt (s. Herr Richter).


----------



## Koalabaer (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

*1.:*
Herausnahme vom Angeln aus dem Tierschutzgesetz analog z. B. der englischen Regelungen. Damit wäre auch der sich auf das TSG beziehende Erlass nicht mehr notwendig und könnte in Verhandlungen dann relativ einfach gekippt werden.

Unwahrscheinlich beim augenblicklichen gesellschaftlichen Mainstream.

*2.:*
Erweiterung der bisher in der Rechtsprechung sanktionsfrei stellenden Punkte Verwertung und Hege bezüglich der Strafbarkeit bei Verstössen gegen das TSG. 
Man müsste dazu also die ökologischen, ökonomischen, sozialen, kulturellen und traditionellen Vorteile in Lobbyarbeit so weit herausstellen, dass diese zusätzlich als sanktionsfrei stellende Gründe in der Rechtsprechung anerkannt werden.

Dadurch könnte der rein auf Verwertung und reduzierender Hege beruhende Erlass dann gekippt oder erweitert werden.

Schwierig, mit kompetenter Lobbyarbeit aber möglich.
Durch Aufgabe der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft auch leichter vermittelbar.

*3.:*
Erweiterung des Hegebegriffes

Man müsste zuerst einmal mit dem BMF Kontakt aufnehmen und nachfragen, ob sie unter derzeitigen Bedingungen bereit wären, den Erlass heutigen Gegebenheiten und Bedingungen anzupassen.

Viele der damaligen Bedingungen wurden ja vom VDSF rein zur Schwächung des DAV eingebracht und nicht aus Tierschutzgründen.

Dazu müsste man gegen die Tierschützer auch die Kooperation mit Naturschützern suchen. 

Um klar zu machen, dass z. B. die Markierung/Auslosung von Plätzen auch gerade dazu dienen kann, bei gemeinschaftlichen Angeln Uferbereiche zu schonen.

Das Gleiche gilt für die Erhebung von Beständen und die Beurteilung deren Qualität. 

Angeln werden sowieso stattfinden, die kann man dann auch nutzen, um Bestände über die Jahre hinweg zu beobachten und der Wissenschaft bzw. Gewässerwarten und Biologen der Verbände Daten zu liefern.

Das umsetzen von gefangenen Fischen müsste, im Rahmen der Landesfischereigesetze, dann genauso möglich sein wie das zurücksetzen.

Da eh Daten aufgenommen werden (müssen), spielt die Auswertung dieser Daten zur Erfolgsermittlung der Angler dann auch keine weitere tierschutzrechtliche Relevanz mehr und könnte daher durchgeführt werden.

Dies müsste dann mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder wie beim ersten Erlass auch abgesprochen werden und dann dem BMF vorgelegt werden.

Schwierig, mit kompetenter Lobbyarbeit aber möglich.
Durch Aufgabe der CIPS-Mitgliedschaft auch leichter vermittelbar.







Ich lese da... müsste, könnte, sollte eventuell möglich sein!

Oder aber nur labern. Diskussionen am Stammtisch!

PS: meine Fresse... was wird mittlerweile alles gequatscht... gelabert und besser gewusst.

Macher! wir brauchen Macher... Gerade Kritiker sollten sich hier einbringen! Dummes gequatsche bringt ,,uns'' nicht weiter.


PPS: halte doch den Off Topic offen... so brauchst du nichts zu verschieben!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## mathei (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Oder aber nur labern. Diskussionen am Stammtisch!
> 
> PS: meine Fresse... was wird mittlerweile alles gequatscht... gelabert und besser gewusst.
> 
> ...


mach mal deine vorschläge und zeige möglichkeite auf


----------



## Koalabaer (15. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> mach mal deine vorschläge und zeige möglichkeite auf



In den Vereinen Stellung beziehen! In Mitgliederversammlungen die Themen ansprechen und diskutieren!
Ist für viele nicht einfach. Bei mir akuter Zeitmangel. 

PS: Oder aber labern und auf schlau tun... und labern,laberm etc.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ohne unser Arbeit hier hättet ihr noch nicht mal was von diesen neuen Leitlinien mitgekriegt, bevors wieder zu spät gewesen wäre. Die wurden ja nicht umsonst so spät eingebracht vom Präsidium.

Sondern nur wieder dumm geguckt, wenn die nachher auf der  HV ohne jeden Widerspruch wieder verabschiedet worden wären.

Ihr habt doch als organisierte Angelfischer die Wahl - ihr könnt die vom Präsidium vorgelegten Leitlinien schlucken oder ablehnen und Alternativen einbringen, ob meine hier eingebrachten oder andere.

Jeder macht halt die Arbeit an seinem Platz -  unsere ist Info und Diskussion.

Manche begreifen das sogar:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit dem Beitrag Deinen Ausführungen auch gar nicht widersprechen.
> Ob man damit etwas anfängt oder es lässt, das müssen die im Präsidium entscheiden. .



Und damit genug des OT hier, denn das war nicht die Frage wer was macht, sondern wie man versuchen kann, für Verbände Vereine und Wettangler vernünftige Möglichkeiten zu kriegen - machen und entscheiden müssen die das immer noch selber..


----------



## FritzBrause (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

so nun mal was echt konstruktives:

Natürlich ist es so, dass viele Vereine Bedenken haben und sicherlich auch sich auflösen müssten, wenn die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit erfolgen und es damit ua. auch der Wegfall der Spendenmöglichkeit kommen würde. 
Weiterhin geben ich zu Bedenken, dass die "Freunde" von PETA nach jeder Möglichkeit suchen uns anzuzeigen. Nach den Vorfällen im Bereich Verden und Bremerhaven (vom Berufsfischer gefangener Conga) ist deren Presseauftritt immer begehrt.

Sollen doch alle, die gerne zocken und Wettkampangeln betreiben in Verbände gehen, die die CIPS-Regeln fördern. 
Uns Freizeitanglern wird dann aber nicht die Grundlage zum ruhigen Feierabend angeln und der Geselligkeit im Vereinsleben entzogen.......

Außerdem möchte ich keine schlafenden Finanzämter wecken......
In einem unserer Pachtverträge steht auch seit der letzten Verlängerung schon, dass das Gewässer nciht für Wettkampangeln und Meisterschaften genutzt werden darf! Also finden bei uns keine solche Veranstaltungen statt, was natürlich auch auf Unverständnis stößt.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



FritzBrause schrieb:


> so nun mal was echt konstruktives:
> 
> Natürlich ist es so, dass viele Vereine Bedenken haben und sicherlich auch sich auflösen müssten, wenn die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit erfolgen und es damit ua. auch der Wegfall der Spendenmöglichkeit kommen würde.
> Weiterhin geben ich zu Bedenken, dass die "Freunde" von PETA nach jeder Möglichkeit suchen uns anzuzeigen. Nach den Vorfällen im Bereich Verden und Bremerhaven (vom Berufsfischer gefangener Conga) ist deren Presseauftritt immer begehrt.
> ...



Wieso müssten die Vereine sich bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit auflösen?
Schmarrn.

Die Finanzämter sind bereits geweckt. Schon lange.
Wenn die Bücher der Vereine geprüft werden ist dies regelmäßig Thema.
Ausgaben für Ehrengaben etc.

Desweiteren hat euer Verbot von Wettfischen im Pachtvertrag nichts mit den Finanzbehörden zu tun.


----------



## FritzBrause (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wieso müssten die Vereine sich bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit auflösen?
> Schmarrn.
> 
> Die Finanzämter sind bereits geweckt. Schon lange.
> ...




...genau... aber wenn ich das Gewässer nicht mehr gepachtet bekomme ist auch Ende mit Verein.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



FritzBrause schrieb:


> ...genau... aber wenn ich das Gewässer nicht mehr gepachtet bekomme ist auch Ende mit Verein.



Was diskutierst Du jetzt? Den Pachtvertrag Deines Vereins oder die  Vorschriften für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit?

Ausserdem gibt es viele Vereine ohne eigenes Gewässer.

Sorry,aber ich denke Du hast die Unterschiede nicht verstanden.

Es gibt eine Regelung in der Vereine unter bestimmten Umständen steuerlich besser gestellt werden und es gibt Landesgesetze die Wettfischen verbieten. 
Die beiden Regeln aber komplett unterschiedliche Bereiche.

Theoretisch könnte sogar ein Verein (nicht Gemeinnützig) ein Wettfischen in einem Bundesland durchführen wenn dort im Landesgesetz kein Wettangeln verbot geregelt ist.
Aber ein gemeinnütziger Verein drfte dies nicht weil ihm der steuerliche Vorteil dadurch genommen werden könnte.
Siehe Schreiben VDSF und BMF.

Und was in eurem/ Deinem  Pachtvertrag steht ist eine private Regelung und betrifft NUR Deinen Pachtvertrag.


----------



## Kjeld (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Gibts eigentlich ein Beispiel, wo ein konkreter Verein die Gemeinützigkeit verloren hat wg. Wettfischen?


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was diskutierst Du jetzt? Den Pachtvertrag Deines Vereins oder die Vorschriften für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit?
> 
> Ausserdem gibt es viele Vereine ohne eigenes Gewässer.
> 
> ...


 
 Ja es gibt gibt Vereine die nicht einmal gemeinnützig sind und die müssen auch gar keine eigenen Gewässer haben.

 Es gibt aber eben auch Vereine die einen Großteil Ihrer Gewässer nur pachten konnten weil sie eben als Gemeinnützig gelten. 
 Da ist dann teilweise die Gemeinnützigkeit des Pächters eine im Fischereirecht festgelegte Bedingung.
 Da ist der Steuervorteil dann wohl zweitrangig zu betrachten.
Das würden viele solche Vereine wohl wegstecken, aber nicht den Verlust Ihrer Gewässer.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Kjeld schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ein Beispiel, wo ein konkreter Verein die Gemeinützigkeit verloren hat wg. Wettfischen?


 Bislang habe ich so etwas noch nicht gehört.
 Aber mir fallen auch viele weitere Dinge ein die ich fürchte die aber bislang nie passierten.
 Ich wüsste aber auch nicht, warum man für 2-5 % die so etwas man nebenbei machen, die Interessen der übrigen über 95 % gefährden sollte.
 Vielleicht sollte man umgekehrt bewundern das die Masse so etwas bislang mitträgt.
 Sollte es krachen, wird sich das aber ganz schnell ändern.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Bernd,

Du hast mit beiden Recht.

Aber dennoch kann ein Verein sehr gut ohne Gemeinnützigkeit existieren. Auch ein Angelverein.


Zu Deiner Frage mit den 2-5%.
Es sind keine 2-5%. Fast jeder Angelverein führt Gemeinschaftsfischen gegen den Richtlinien des VDSF und BMF durch.
Abstecken und verlosen von Plätzen, Ehrengaben etc.

Ich behaupte, wenn die Finanzämter diese Richtlinie 100%ig genau anwenden verlieren 95% der Angelvereine ihre Gemeinnützigkeit.

Desweiteren auf die Frage welcher Verein seine Gemeinnützigkeit auf Grund von Wettfischen verloren hat?

Mir ist bis Dato auch kein Fall bekannt. Dies läuft aber unter der Rubrik Steuergeheimnis.
Mir ist aber Fälle bekannt, dass die Finanzämter (jedenfalls in NRW) sehr wohl genau hinschauen wofür Vereine ihre Gelder ausgeben.
Und wenn dort ein anderes Wort für Ehrengaben etc. . steht, oder deren Beträge in Euro zu hoch sind, wird mit den Fingern auf den Tisch gekloppt und verwarnt.

(Dies war offenbar auch damals ein Grund weswegen der VDSF Stress beim BMF gemacht hat).


----------



## angler1996 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bernd,
> 
> Du hast mit beiden Recht.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, Käse, wenn's so einen Fall gäbe ,
 wäre der lange im WW- Netz per Aufschrei gelandet.
 Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass alles rechtskonform ist.
 Gruß A.


----------



## holgär (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Hallo @all,

netter Thread   .....

Die Ausführungen von Brotfisch sind sehr umnfangreich und zutreffend.

Satzungsgemäß muss ein Verein aufgelöst werden, wenn dieser die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert. Das Eigentum muß wiederum gemeinützigen Zwecken zufließen bzw. dem entsprechenden Sinn übertragen werden. 

Ist dies in der Satzung nicht explizit so geregelt, bekommt der Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit schon vom FA gar nicht mal zugestanden.

Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit:
Ich bin 2. Kassier des Vereins, dem dies passiert ist. Da unser Vermögen aber zu dem Zeitpunkt eh bei 0,00 war, hatte das keine Folgen. Wir können keine Spendenquittungen mehr ausstellen. Das betreffende Dokumet liegt übrigens dem DSAV vor. UNd nein, ich werde es nicht weitergeben !

Und dieser Verlust ist derzeit für das moderne Friedfischangeln auch wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung: Raus aus der Gemeinnützigkeit und auf Strecken angeln, die nicht von der Gemeinnützigkeit (gemeinnützige Vereine) betroffen sind. Vllt. kauft sich ja mal Browning oder FTM oder MS ein paar Strecken ;-)))))

Dann gibts nur noch Petra und Freunde, doch wenn der Hegezweck möglicheweise neue definiert ist (so manches Gericht sieht das mittlerweile auch so, z.B. Umsetzungen), dann gibts auch hier mehr Spielraum.

Ich bin gespannt, was da vom DSAV noch kommt - und hier vertraue ich St.Q !

VG

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



> Und dieser Verlust ist derzeit für das moderne Friedfischangeln auch wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung: Raus aus der Gemeinnützigkeit und auf Strecken angeln, die nicht von der Gemeinnützigkeit (gemeinnützige Vereine) betroffen sind



Was ich schon lange sage und schreibe...



> Ich bin gespannt, was da vom DSAV noch kommt - und hier vertraue ich St.Q !


Du meinst den DSAV, der trotz aller Warnungen und trotzdem wir schon lange geschrieben hatten, es geht besser ohne Gemeinnützigkeit, diese trotzdem beantragte um in den DAFV als Dachverband zu kommen (wo der DSAV - Vize Emonts als Referent schon hingeschmissen hat?)??
Wo der jetzige DSAV-Präsi damals  2005  in Töplitz beim Anglertreff Clubs des DAV beim Betrug  erwischt (Futter) wurde?

Wenn Du da vertraust, würde ich dringend im Sinne eines alten Sprichwortes zu mehr Kontrolle raten, bevor die vollends jedes gemeinsame Angeln in D unmöglich machen..

Und bei dem was aktuell vor allem in NRW, NDS und SH von den Behörden vorbereitet bzw. umgesetzt wird (abknüppeln jeden nicht geschonten Fisches), wird auch da als nicht gemeinnütziger kein "modernes Friedfischangeln" mehr möglich sein..


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



holgär schrieb:


> Hallo @all,
> 
> netter Thread   .....
> 
> ...



Durch die Blume gelesen..

wegen Gemeinschaftsfischen?
Nur um Klarheit zu haben.

Damit der Käse Kollege aufgeklärt wird.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Durch die Blume gelesen..
> 
> wegen Gemeinschaftsfischen?
> Nur um Klarheit zu haben.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Du wurdest auch nicht gefragt. 

Und kannst die Frage sowieso nicht beantworten.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du wurdest auch nicht gefragt.
> 
> Und kannst die Frage sowieso nicht beantworten.



|supergri#d#d


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bernd,
> 
> Du hast mit beiden Recht.
> 
> ...


 
 Vorab, 
 ja da wird zuletzt durchaus mächtig auf die Finger geklopft und auch gar nicht so selten.
 So leicht ist das mit der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht.


Vielleicht habe ich das doof geschrieben, was ich meinte waren die 2-5% der Mitglieder die so etwas überhaupt tun.
 Das ist etwa der Anteil so wie ich es erlebe, wenn es auch in der Wahrnehmung viel mehr erscheinen.
 Diese 2-5% findest Du dann bei den Gemeinschaftsfischen, dem Hochseefischen und meist bei allen weiteren Veranstaltungen und in den Vorständen und Verbänden.
 Die sind halt oft das wahrgenommene Aushängeschild der Angler, im Guten wie im Schlechten.

 Was wohl wäre wenn die weit über 90% der Anderen Ihre Interessen gefährdet sähen.

 Folgendes kann ja Jeder für sich mal Durchrechnen.
 Besatz, Pachten und ein Teil der Verwaltungskosten und Aufwandsentschädigungen nutzt allen.
 Der "geringe" Rest, aber wird eher von wenigen genutzt, die über so etwas wie Wertungsfischen, der Mehrheit auch noch echte Probleme bereiten könnten.
 Lass es mal krachen, wer da dann wohl vereinsschädlich handelte, 
 wenn wirklich mal alle Mitglieder Interesse an Abstimmungen haben.

 Die Wahrheit ist aber auch, das Vereine solche Vereinsmeier und Vereinsleben brauchen, weil sich sonst kaum Leute einbinden können, die Arbeiten übernehmen.

 Die die sich lediglich Ihren Schein dort holen und angeln gehen, wissen kaum was da alles an Aufwand im Hintergrund getrieben wird.
 Auch wieder weit über 90% würden sich so einen Posten nie ans Bein binden, weil sie halt  auch keine Zeit haben.
 Die Wahrheit ist aber, sie haben genauso viel Zeit, nur wollen sie die nicht opfern.
 Die gehen halt "nur" Angeln, Postenträger gehen auch "mal" Angeln.

 Du hast geschrieben nicht jeder Verein muss gemeinnützig sein.
 In Niedersachsen wird es kleineren Vereinen die von Privat pachten so auch möglich sein.
 Vielleicht ist es auch möglich einen Verein ohne eigene Gewässer zu gründen um sich dann an Privatgewässer oder Angelteichen zu treffen.
 Aber das sind alles Vereinsbespiele wie ich sie vor Ort nicht kenne.
 Die die ich kenne, würden wohl alle untergehen wenn sie die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würden.

 Die hätten deshalb gar schlicht Angst, wenn dort von so einem gewässerlosen Verein über Gastkarten Wertungsangeln betrieben würde.
 Weil sie hätten es ja immer noch zugelassen.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bei dem was aktuell vor allem in NRW, *NDS* und SH von den Behörden vorbereitet bzw. umgesetzt wird (abknüppeln jeden nicht geschonten Fisches)



Gibt es da eigentlich schon etwas, was bekannt wurde ?
 :b
 Weil man halt nur im Vorfeld wirklich noch Einfluss nehmen kann.


----------



## holgär (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Hallo,

der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkiet basiert auf den Protokollen der JHV´s, ind denen Entsprechendes (Sportbericht, Stolz über hervorragende Platzierungen usw. ...) naiverweise dokumentiert wurde.

VG

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



holgär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkiet basiert auf den Protokollen der JHV´s, ind denen Entsprechendes (Sportbericht, Stolz über hervorragende Platzierungen usw. ...) naiverweise dokumentiert wurde.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Info.


----------

